# NGD Ibanez ARZ307



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

Quick tour:
I'm completely blind by the quality of such an inexpensive guitar!!!
(bought it "used" for 350&#8364;. I use commas as this black beauty is mint as new)
It's hard to believe Ibanez Chinese quality control has reach this point. It's on par with Korean LTD if not better in terms of finish.
Some details have been well thought: neck joint / last frets access, truss rod access etc...
The guitar is light, easy to play, the balance is OK. 

Some (minor) cons:
Fret edge could have been better finished but that's OK. 
I don't hate the pickups. (I've just changed the weak overcooked spaghetti gauge strings for something more aldente- so I can't talk about the sound further yet) 
But although it does seem solid, the electronic can be completely upgraded (which means at least: cts pots, Russion PIO capacitors and switchcraft switch).
The chrome hardware is also on the cheap side. it's OK but I'm used to better/smoother stuffs.

All in all, the ARZ307 is an inexpensive very good passive base for upgrades. Worth each cent.


----------



## BabUShka (May 19, 2012)

Tasty! I'd give her a pair of zebra pickups if i were you! Enjoy it =)


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

I'm planning to get a pair of nickel covered BKPs (black Dog?)
We'll see.
The stock pickups lack some definition and the bridge pup is almost twangy. But I don't hate it. It might be my favorite (not even designed by Dimarzio) Ibanez pickups!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 19, 2012)

Awesome, definitely upgrade worthy. Thats a nice trio of guitars!

I'm very happy with mine, I installed Blaze pickups and new bridge. Finding tuners has been a pain - for the 4 on one side 3 on the other set up, no one wants to sell 1 tuner.


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

Thanks! What tuners did you buy? (maybe you'll consider selling one to me then? )


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 19, 2012)

still have the stock ones. I probably need to email one of the online stores and ask about getting that seventh left side tuner. Do you find the stock tuners to be a little unreliable? Seems like they go out a bit to me.


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

I think they're OK, but feel like they will let me down at some point for some reason. I'll wait for the next string change to consider something I'm used to.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 19, 2012)

Congrats and HNGD! 

Very nice guitar! My gas for one of these is growing stronger


----------



## Don Vito (May 19, 2012)

Nice guitar, but I'm more interested in that Viper! Shame they discontinued that one.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 19, 2012)

You should get a Graphtech nut while you're at it.


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Nice guitar, but I'm more interested in that Viper! Shame they discontinued that one.


I love mine! I've even "upgraded" it with a solderless system (It doesn't change anything to its sound though. ), but I feel more comfortable with passive pickups.


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> You should get a Graphtech nut while you're at it.


Why Not! I was actually considering a bone nut, but there's no hurry.
(I already changed the whole electronic for a Switchcraft toggle + 500k CTS Pots + 0.015 PIO Russian Cap.)




I'll play, wait and see if "the Evil Queen" deserve nickel Tonepros and tuners (Kluson or Grover).


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

I've just recorded a short song with it:
HMB ARZ307 tr by Cosmitron on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

You can listen to a previous version played with the EC407 and the Viper407:
HMB EC407/Viper407 by Cosmitron on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kwirk (May 19, 2012)

Those are sexy. Wish the neck profile was that of a Wizard, but I'm sure most people who get them aren't looking for that.


----------



## haffner1 (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## fps (May 19, 2012)

Which do you like more, the EC or the ARZ?


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 19, 2012)

Very envious of the ARZ and EC407, I need a singlecut in my life. Happy NGD!


----------



## cosmitron (May 19, 2012)

fps said:


> Which do you like more, the EC or the ARZ?


It's hard to tell! Though they share some similarities they're still 2 different beasts. (White snow vs evil queen! ) And I like them both for different reasons.
The thing is I've switched to 7 string guitars because once I've tried I instantly depended on the sound you can add with a low B, but not especially for dj-dj-dj-djent metal stuff (although playing on the EC makes me tend to like that). So the ARZ is somewhat "easier" to me. I was using LPs and telecasters before getting my first 7!
But (paradoxically to the nickname I gave to it) the EC makes me feel meaner (which is actually good). It's sharp and heavy sounding, it adds something modern to the sound of my band. And I think my band mates don't mind that.
That said, I'm yet to try the ARZ with my band so, wait and see.

It's not a preference, but I have to mention that the finish on the ARZ is better than the EC. One is flawless while the other has some oddities.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 19, 2012)

I like that yellow toggle switch, consider your idea stolen!! I went to white pots, but they didnt match the cream binding, so back to black, which looks killer with the black bridge. The yellow toggle will be the little touch i need


----------



## simonXsludge (May 19, 2012)

Kinda GASing for one. Want to put black hardware on it and make it stealthy.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 19, 2012)

I need to take more pics of mine.


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 19, 2012)

Yea, really solid guitar ive een really digging mine. My complaints are:

Hardware again feels kinda cheap
Bridge pickup is too low output/muddy for my likings. 
Neck dives like a mofo (just put a dimarzio cliplok strap on it)
The headstock is kinda ugly. 

But i mean realistically, a new nut, new pups and maybe a new bridge and its a really solid neck through 7 string


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

After some googling, I come to a pre conclusion. 
I probably need BKP Mule at the neck and a Riff Raff at the bridge (I think the Riff Raff pickup would suit the music I'm doing + BKPs description says it works pretty well with baritone guitars. So I assume this would handle the low B as well - that being said, I wouldn't mind opinions about it). 
Hopefully the nickel covers will add some weight and the balance will be enhanced. 
I will also order a set of Nickel Tonepros. (or a Gotoh GE101 7 string)
There nothing I could do with the headstock but I like it anyway. 

Now that I've played it for hours (this baby is really addictive.) I think I'd prefer a more classic LP switch position though I know I can get used to the way it is.
I'm yet to try the Evil Queen with my band (this is a crucial point. What sounds so good at home can heavily suck in band mix. - I remember this terrible Orange Rocker 30... I wish I could have tried it with my band before i bought this piece of crap), but the ARZ might be my main guitar for a while.


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

For the record, the ARZ307 fits a Gibson LP CS case. 
Gibson LP CS case size: 42"L x 14-1/2"W x 4-3/4"H (107X37X12 cm)
Recommended Ibanez AR100C case size: 43"L x 15-1/2"W x 4"H (109X40X10cm)

I've been googling some generic LP case and found out most of them are not long enough.


----------



## BabUShka (May 20, 2012)

Just make sure to get a pair of good and bright pickups for it. So many great pickups out there, but many of them sound too fat/thick/dark in mahogany. Especially when it comes to 7's!


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> Just make sure to get a pair of good and bright pickups for it. So many great pickups out there, but many of them sound too fat/thick/dark in mahogany. Especially when it comes to 7's!



Copy that! Basically, I'm looking for less output and someething more organic. Think Gibson Burstbuckers. But you're so right about the dark sound of mahogany. I need it to cut through the mix. I'd better send BKP an email. (I've been struggling to find what was buzzing for half an hour. I've raised the stop bar, then the action, but that annoying buzz was still there. I've finally figured it out! The neck pickup surrounding tape is not tight and was buzzing against the pickup ring!)


----------



## BabUShka (May 20, 2012)

Yeah you do that, I've heard that BKP service are fantastic and always honest. Let me know what they say, might be interesting!


----------



## jake7doyle (May 20, 2012)

HNGD. that white ESP/LTD looks incredible though!!!


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> I like that yellow toggle switch, consider your idea stolen!! I went to white pots, but they didnt match the cream binding, so back to black, which looks killer with the black bridge. The yellow toggle will be the little touch i need


Be careful at the switch tip size! The stock toggle switch tip is smaller than the Switchcraft I'm using and sometimes sellers don't specify that.


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

Just wanted to share some photoshop stuff I did this afternoon:











You can see how the ARZ fits the Gibson CS LP case.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 20, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> Just wanted to share some photoshop stuff I did this afternoon:
> 
> You can see how the ARZ fits the Gibson CS LP case.



Nice!!!

Joan Jett rocks!


----------



## apiss (May 20, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> I've just recorded a short song with it:
> HMB ARZ307 tr by Cosmitron on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



This sounds good. I like your song here. Good job man!


----------



## cosmitron (May 21, 2012)

apiss said:


> This sounds good. I like your song here. Good job man!


Thanks a lot! ^^
The stock pickups sound decently and they kinda grow on me. But the Bridge+neck combination still lacks of sparkle IMHO.
Hopefully I'll find what I'm looking for with BKPs.
We'll see.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 21, 2012)

I have the CL/LF set in mine and it's quite tasty. I'll try to get a sample up today after work.


----------



## cosmitron (May 21, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I have the CL/LF set in mine and it's quite tasty. I'll try to get a sample up today after work.


Thanks for that!
I'm especially interested in crunch tone (ac/dc - aerosmith etc). I think I've heard a lot of metal tone these days already. So if you don't mind.


----------



## cosmitron (May 21, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> Yeah you do that, I've heard that BKP service are fantastic and always honest. Let me know what they say, might be interesting!


Got an answer from BKPs staff.
Based from the title of my email "7 Strings + Mahogany > Blues Rock", here's their answer:
*"Even before you mentioned ACDC I was thinking Riff Raffs - a set actually. they will definitely brighten up the guitar and will be fantastic for the styles you play. They are based on the 1960 patent numbered humbucker.

Another great option would be the Emeralds - tighter and bright. They represent the transition era humbuckers, are hotter but move away slightly from that classic rich tone. Riff Raffs can work well in 7 strings and I think they'd be great for you. The Mule in the neck may be ok, but I know the Riff Raff will definitely be ok." *

I'll go for a set of Riff Raff.


----------



## cosmitron (May 22, 2012)

Back from rehearsal.
Played this black beauty for 4 hours.
I expected neck dive but I didn't paid much attention. 
It sounded really good through my Cornford Rocker 30.
The stock pickups surprised me for their rich and good balance from clean/crunch to gainy stuff - although the neck pickup showed some weakness compared to the bridge pup. I even wondered why I've ordered the BKPs for a few seconds! 
I also hate open coils for one reason: the high E string always get stuck under the neck pickup coils when I hit the strings too hard.

Best value of the year to me.  (I even consider getting me a backup!)


----------



## cosmitron (May 29, 2012)

Now upgraded with BKP Riff Raff 7. 





Can't tell how much I'm satisfied with the BKP experience. Good advice, working late, even on Sunday, fast and their pickups sound SO RIGHT.
(For the record, although they have short triangular legs, the BKPs 7 are drop in replacement to the Ibanez stock pups. Matched the pickup rings and no routing needed in this ARZ307)

Next upgrades planned: Kluson/Gotoh nickel tuners and locking tonepros bridge in nickel finish as well. And evil queen will be ready for revenge.


----------



## troyguitar (May 29, 2012)

Nice! I went with Black Dogs in mine and they sound great too. You're right about the stock pickups though, they are quite decent sounding. It is not an absolutely necessary swap like in the RG7321.


----------



## GazPots (May 29, 2012)

Damn, i was thinking covered pickups with brushed nickel/chrome would be awesome.


It sure is. They look awesome.




Edit - What finish did you order? Chrome or nickel or Raw nickel?


----------



## cosmitron (May 29, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Damn, i was thinking covered pickups with brushed nickel/chrome would be awesome.
> 
> 
> It sure is. They look awesome.
> ...


Thanks!
I took the raw nickel. Not a big fan of the brand new look - basically because I'm always afraid to hurt guitars when they look too new so I end by not playing them so much. Plus cosmetically speaking I like the way the nickel ages. 
I used to be into the relic thing, but I know I'm gonna play this thing a lot, just like I did this evening.


----------



## cosmitron (May 29, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Nice! I went with Black Dogs in mine and they sound great too. You're right about the stock pickups though, they are quite decent sounding. It is not an absolutely necessary swap like in the RG7321.


I took some time to think about what I would need. I first wanted the black dog, it was almost obvious. But the stock pickups, although they sounded really good had too much output for my use. and the black dogs seem to be hot as well.
Anyway, I'm seriously thinking about getting another ARZ307, and keep it just stock, for backup or something. They are too inexpensive to not considering it.


----------



## GazPots (May 29, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> Thanks!
> I took the raw nickel. Not a big fan of the brand new look - basically because I'm always afraid to hurt guitars when they look too new so I end by not playing them so much. Plus cosmetically speaking I like the way the nickel olds.
> I used to be into the relic thing, but I know I'm gonna play this thing a lot, just like I did this evening.



It looks a LOT better with the covers. I'm actually now sitting listening to BKP samples on their website trying to find a set suited to me. GAS!

I'm thinking holydiver with brushed nickel but I only just started looking.

Also, keep us updated on more mods you do (especially the bridge upgrade). I also planned to upgrade that and the tuners/nut someday so any info on those subjects would be cool (when it happens).







cosmitron said:


> Anyway, I'm seriously thinking about getting another ARZ307, and keep it just stock, for backup or something. They are too inexpensive to not considering it.



You could always go for the Blue/transparent black alternate version that just came out.

http://www.ibanez.com/ElectricGuitars/model-ARZ307FM








*sorry, google images either has a lot of stock images or a lot of terrible ones of it (apart from the one below)*


----------



## cosmitron (May 29, 2012)

I wish I could! But as far as I know those are not available in Europe. :/


----------



## GazPots (May 29, 2012)

I'm sure an American forumite of good standing would help a ss.org brother out in his hour of need.


----------



## cosmitron (May 30, 2012)

Or, I can wait until I'll go back to the US. (I'm traveling there at least once a year. I'm learning patience. )


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 11, 2012)

Parts du jour: Nickel Tonepros Bridge/stopbar




Gotta wait for the tuners to install this.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 11, 2012)

I also did this yesterday:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/USXNHF-8My0


----------



## Riggy (Jun 11, 2012)

Played one of these the other day. Quality was great, stock pups where not bad at all, was really easy to play rhythm stuff on it.

Happy NGD, great guitar!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 11, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> I also did this yesterday:



Man, awesome!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 11, 2012)

Covered pups look great, awesome job on the mods!! here's mine after stealing your yellow pickup selector idea....


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey You also changed the TOM for a black one? Could you tell me more about it?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 11, 2012)

Sure, I picked it up from guitarheads.net. It's not a high end piece, like $30 i think it was. Works well though, finish is not rubbing off or anything. I did notice a little change in tone - not sure if its in my head but it seemed to resonate a bit more with the new bridge - not necessarily a good thing, but i'm going for all black - tuners too at some point. It was a clean swap, fit right in the stock holes. The chrome bridge looks great on yours with the pickups!


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 12, 2012)

I suppose all TOM 7 bridge have the same metric size. I've just received the rest of the parts i've ordered, this morning and installed the tonepros without any worry. Lack of choice sometimes helps making things roll.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are some pics of the mods done:
Nickel Tonepros bridge set:









Modern Kluson Tuners:





Dunlop Classic Nickel Straploks:





And finally, the AR-C (for Europe), a case that fits:


















All the hardware is in Nickel finish because I'm a fu**ing fetishist.

The Tonepros locking TOM is not only useful when changing strings, it also holds tight all that part of the guitar and let the string vibrate, instead of vibrating itself. More sustain, better harmonics. What they say about it is TRUE. 

This Guitar also really deserve better tuners. I've chosen the Kluson (because I thought they were made by Gotoh. Luckily they're still far superior to the stock tuners). They're available in Nickel finish and cheaper than Gotoh tuners. I had to buy 2 sets of 6 (left and right). It cost me less than a set of 6+1 genuine Gotoh (that you can order from J-GAX store, specialized in GOTOH parts). 

The straploks are useful for gigs. Indeed.

The AR-C case: I was desperately looking for actual informations about this AR-C case (keep in mind the AR100C which is the official case for the ARZ and other AR_ guitars is NOT available in Europe) and no seller would give me an answer I could use. So I've figured it out by myself.
The Case does fit. It's a little bit tight at the headstock area, but it's OK.

Next and final mod will be the nut.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ thanks for the info! I'm going to look into those tuners - hopefully they have them in black.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 12, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^ thanks for the info! I'm going to look into those tuners - hopefully they have them in black.


They do!
KLUSON - Fine Art Tuning
If you can't find them you still can get Gotoh tuners.
(I've just checked Thomann, the black ones are more expensive!)

Edit: after some googling it appeared that the modern Klusons are made by "Ping" not Gotoh. They are still superior to the Arz stock tuners. But if you want the best for yours, you should go with Gotoh imho.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 13, 2012)

Good on ya! I too love mine. Still can't believe it's the cheapest guitar I own and yet the best playing.


----------



## s4tch (Jun 13, 2012)

Félicitations, buddy, great work on this ARZ!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 13, 2012)

congrats on the nice axe


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you guys!
ilyti> Same here! Ibanez did so good with this guitar. I still can't believe it's MIC! Not to say MIC means bad or anything, but I had MIJ guitars before that weren't as good as this humble one. Ibanez Quality Control is stunning.
I hope this model will last and that Ibanez will offer more finishes (so I could almost justify to get another one).


----------



## ilyti (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Black wasn't my first choice either.. I would rather have green, or a nice sunburst.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 13, 2012)

The mods make it look much more friendly! 
Great looking guitar, and they sound awesome.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 13, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> Here are some pics of the mods done:
> Nickel Tonepros bridge set:
> 
> Modern Kluson Tuners:
> ...



Dude, those photos look awesome!
I also love that Rickenbacker !


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 14, 2012)

ilyti said:


> ^ Black wasn't my first choice either.. I would rather have green, or a nice sunburst.


I would love a plaintop tobacco sunburst. ('Ive seen so many flametops - veneers/photoflame - on cheap guitars that I've lost taste in those), or a blacktop (black on top, woody on back).


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 14, 2012)

AVWIII said:


> The mods make it look much more friendly!
> Great looking guitar, and they sound awesome.


Thanks! Apart from the CTS pots and switchcraft toggle switch that needed some dremel works, all the mods were easy. IMHO, this is definitely a very good base for mods.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 14, 2012)

Santuzzo said:


> Dude, those photos look awesome!
> I also love that Rickenbacker !


Thanks!
Actually, the bass is a Greco, Rickenbaker 4001 copy. I wish it had a 5th string!


----------



## ilyti (Jun 17, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> I would love a plaintop tobacco sunburst. ('Ive seen so many flametops - veneers/photoflame - on cheap guitars that I've lost taste in those)


Absolutely agree. Plain tops all the way. I'm leaning toward honeyburst as a favourite though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## GazPots (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks quite lovely i have to say. I'm confused about wanting a chrome/nickel finish bridge or a black one, both look awesome. . 


The case appeals to me also, where did you order it from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 19, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Looks quite lovely i have to say. I'm confused about wanting a chrome/nickel finish bridge or a black one, both look awesome. .
> 
> 
> The case appeals to me also, where did you order it from if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! I gigged "Evil Queen" this Sunday, and she did great!
I actually like how nickel parts are aging. But if you want to keep it shiny go with the chrome.  (I'm actually selling stuffs to justify another ARZ307 that I plan to mod with heavier pickups and Cosmo Black _- I believe I'm the only one here who likes this finish -_ hardware.)

I've ordered the case from Thomann. (89&#8364; + 10&#8364; for shipping, unless you find something to add for 110&#8364; - which I did)


----------



## GazPots (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice, I'll have a look at the case for it and probably buy one. Cheers.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 19, 2012)

Just so you know, here's how Raw Nickel covers age after 22 days of use:


----------



## IndoRGforme (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for your detailed post. I'm getting am ARZ307 tonight. \m/


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope you won't be disappointed!


----------



## kaanman36 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to admit that after several years of playing many makes and models of 7-strings, that the ARZ307 is my favorite. 

I have the black one now, but about to get the flame top transparent black.

Yours looks awesome!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 21, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> I hope you won't be disappointed!



Doubtful!!! Aside from the questionable setup, mine was also top notch quality-wise when i got it - used even.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's hard to believe but MIC guitars can actually be very good. We've seen hand cutting fret edge guitars, bad finishes, dull sounding guitars, and more shit for more money. Things are evolving, fast. I hated the arz shape 2 months ago, but this thing plays so good and sounds actually great out of the box. Put your snobbery aside and focus on playability and sound. 
I love this guitar! Everything has been thought for easiness and playability. You can't hate such a guitar as it is cheap as cheap guitar can be. 
Dear Ibanez, I want to avoid your brand and pay more, but I'll stick with your products as long as you'll do what you do best: affordable workhorse.


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 28, 2012)

For EU, I've found this:
Ibanez ARZ307-BK - Guitare électrique Ibanez ARZ307-BK
O.O
It's so cheap that I've just bought one! (Now I know what to do with my spare set of white blaze and my cosmo black parts)


----------



## apiss (Jun 28, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> For EU, I've found this:
> Ibanez ARZ307-BK - Guitare électrique Ibanez ARZ307-BK
> O.O
> It's so cheap that I've just bought one! (Now I know what to do with my spare set of white blaze and my cosmo black parts)



You bought ANOTHER one?

You're crazy 

But, in a good way


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 28, 2012)

cosmitron said:


> For EU, I've found this:
> Ibanez ARZ307-BK - Guitare électrique Ibanez ARZ307-BK
> O.O
> It's so cheap that I've just bought one! (Now I know what to do with my spare set of white blaze and my cosmo black parts)



haha that's awesome, can't have too much of a good thing right?


----------



## cosmitron (Jun 28, 2012)

That's right! I can't believe they sell this one cheaper than used ones!
(now I have to find gigs to justify a spare ARZ307)


----------



## metale (Aug 5, 2012)

I've got to say the guitar looks great, man! I love how the pickup covers fit the guitar. It looks classic and modern at the same time.

I'm waiting for a 7 riff-raff myself, but for a much diferent application.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 25, 2012)

Quick question, what model number were the tonepros parts specifically and did you have to remove the anchors in the body or did the TP parts just screw in nicely to the stock anchors?

Just ordered the case you found and I'm planning some upgrades now. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Amonihil (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice collection of Gibson-ish guitars. HNGD!


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Nov 13, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Sure, I picked it up from guitarheads.net. It's not a high end piece, like $30 i think it was. Works well though, finish is not rubbing off or anything. I did notice a little change in tone - not sure if its in my head but it seemed to resonate a bit more with the new bridge - not necessarily a good thing, but i'm going for all black - tuners too at some point. It was a clean swap, fit right in the stock holes. The chrome bridge looks great on yours with the pickups!



Does it match the original in the string heights?? I want to replace mine with better hardware because mine is wearing out (didn't think that could happen) and I need a virtually identical one for the sake of keeping fret buzz to a low.


----------



## vm27 (Nov 13, 2014)

Man, that looks good!


----------

